# Wymowa: bank, banknot



## JakubikF

Jaka jest poprawna wymowa polska (ewentualnie dopuszczalna) słów:

bank
banknot

Moje spostrzeżenia są następujące. Wielu ludzi wymawia te słowa następująco:

[baŋk] zamiast [bank]
[baŋknɔt] zamiast [banknɔt]

Sam mówię, tak jak powyżej, używając nosowego ŋ. Czy jest to jakaś niedobra maniera, czy też jest to dopuszczalna, alternatywna forma wymowy tych obcojęzycznych słów?


----------



## e7ka

Ja do tej pory słyszałam tylko typowo Polską wymowę, czyli tak jak się pisze.
Jakby ktoś powiedział te słowa z angielską wymowę po prostu pomyślałabym, że albo jest obcokrajowcem, albo się wygłupia, albo coś w stylu "myśli sobie, że powie coś z angielską wymową i już jest fajny"


----------



## JakubikF

To nie jest angielska wymowa! Angielska wymowa wygląda następująco:

bank - [bæŋk] lub nawet [bæk]
banknote - [bæŋknəut] lub [bæknəut]


----------



## e7ka

no wiem, powinnam bardziej powiedzieć "zangielszczona" czy coś w tym stylu, ale po co czepiać się szczegółów jak wiadomo o co chodzi.


----------



## JakubikF

Mam po za tym wrażenie, że podobna "zmiana" wymowy występuje także w innych słowach np. w słowie "ring" -> [riŋk] zamiast [ring].

e7ka, ale ty dalej nie rozumiesz, że to nie jest angielska wymowa. To jest delikatna, prawie niezauważalna różnica w wymowie zbitki -nk jako ŋk. Moim zdaniem artykulacja taka jest łatwiejsza. Co sądzą bardziej doświadczeni językoznawcy?


----------



## ryba

Cześć.


JakubikF said:


> Moje spostrzeżenia są następujące. Wielu ludzi wymawia te słowa następująco:
> 
> [baŋk] zamiast [bank]
> [baŋknɔt] zamiast [banknɔt]
> 
> Sam mówię, tak jak powyżej, używając nosowego ŋ.



Ja też. W zapożyczeniach z angielskiego to chyba normalne. Nawet spotkałem się z tłumaczeniem, że "ŋ to takie n jak w słowie _bank_".

Gdzieś czytałem, że w są regiony w których wiele osób mówi _bank_ przez zwykłe n.

Z drugiej strony, wielu ludzi (np. w wiejskich okolicach wschodniej Wielkopolski) wymawia polskie słowa typu _słonko_ przez ŋ, ale z całą pewnością nie jest to wymowa normatywna, chociaż artykuł w Wikipedii o fonetyce języka polskiego wyraża się w tej sprawie dosyć niejasno.

Na pewno ten dźwięk się pojawia podczas artykulacji spółgłosek nosowych ą i ę (#*21*).



JakubikF said:


> Mam poza tym wrażenie, że podobna "zmiana" wymowy występuje także w innych słowach np. w słowie "ring" -> [riŋk] zamiast [ring]


Z tego co wiem, po angielsku mówi się [rɪŋg] albo [rɪŋ].

Ja wymawiam [riŋg], używając polskiego [r], polskiego _, dźwięku [ŋ] i zachowując końcowe [g]._


----------



## .Jordi.

Nie za bardzo wiem, w czym jest problem. Wymowa [baŋk] jest chyba bardzo naturalna, jak w każdym wypadku, gdy „n” występuje przed „k” i „g”. Choć z kolei piszą mi tutaj, że:



> głoska [ŋ] jest wymawiana (fakultatywnie) przed [k] i [g] wewnątrz wyrazu, choć z różnicami regionalnymi — w wymowie warszawskiej nie pojawia się ona, jeśli [n] i [k] lub [g] należą do różnych morfemów.


Chwilowo nie przychodzi mi do głowy żaden wyraz, w której wspomniane głoski należałyby do różnych morfemów, sprawdziłbym wtedy, czy istotnie [ŋ] się nie pojawia.

Co do „banknotu”, to słownik podaje, że wymowa [baŋknot] jest wymową jak najbardziej normalną i poprawną, zaś wymowa [banknot] odnotowana jest jako rzadsza.

Edit: Widzę, że Ryba mnie uprzedził, dodam tylko szybko (bo zaraz do pracy trzeba iść ), że akurat słowo „bank” jest wszędzie 
— niezależnie od różnic regionalnych — wypowiadane tak samo (przynajmniej wg mojej książki).


----------



## JakubikF

Problem tyczył się tego, iż sądziłem, że ogólnie przyjętą wymową jest raczej [bank] a nie [baŋk]. Nie jestem polonistą, ani językoznawcą. Język to moje hobby i po prostu dostrzegłem pewną prawidłowość w wymowie tych słów i zacząłem się zastanawiać, która forma jest poprawna. Ponadto, gdy już dostrzegłem, że w wymowie tych słów pojawia się nosowe ŋ, było to dla mnie niejako zaskoczeniem - do tej pory sądziłem, że w polskim nie ma tego dźwięku (tj. występującego zupełnie samodzielnie), że jest on raczej bardziej charakterystyczny dla języków germańskich (wiem, że istnieje w angielskim, szwedzkim, podejrzewam, że w wielu innych pokrewnych - duńskim, norweskim?). Jest to szczególnie ciekawe, że mówi się powszechnie: głoski nosowe w języku polskim to ą (de facto ǫ) i ę; o ŋ się nie wspomina.


----------



## majlo

Co prawda polską fonetyką nigdy się na poważnie nie zajmowałem, ale nie przypominam sobie również, żebym kiedykolwiek słyszał słowo bank wymówione /bank/. Zawsze jest to _velar _/ŋ/(sorry za angielską terminologię, ale, jak mówiłem, nie zajmowałem sie polską fonetyką, toteż nie znam polskiego nazewnictwa) i jak ktoś to już tutaj dobrze zauważył, wynika to z tego faktu, że następną głoską jest /k/, która również jest _velar_. Szczerze mówiąc ciężko mi nawet wyobrazic sobie kontekst, w którym to słowo mogło by zostac w ten sposób wypowiedziane.

Ta sama zasada znajduje zastosowanie w słowie "komfortowy". Ze względu na _labio-dental_ /f/ głoska /m/ w znacznej większości przypadków jest wymawiana bardzo delikatnie albo w ogóle jest pomijana - zwłaszcza gdy szybko mówimy. Wychodzi z tego bardziej /kąfortowy/ niż /komfortowy/. Druga opcja brzmiałaby trochę dziwnie wg mnie.

Ryba, zachowanie polskiego /r/ w słowie "ring" nie jest problematyczne i właściwie to bardzo duża częśc Polaków zachowuje te nasze twarde /r/ mówiąc po angielsku. Natomiast wstawianie naszego polskiego /i/, które w angielskim zawsze brzmi jak długie /iː/ może czasami zupełnie zmienic znaczenie słowa. 
A /g/ w wymowie "ring" nie ma.


----------



## mcibor

majlo said:


> Co prawda polską fonetyką nigdy się na poważnie nie zajmowałem, ale nie przypominam sobie również, żebym kiedykolwiek słyszał słowo bank wymówione /bank/.



Jeżeli już się upieramy, to ławka po niemiecku wymawia się
/bank/

natomiast faktycznie, po polsku wymawia się zawsze /baŋk/


----------



## undraex

Wymowa [baŋk] jest jak najbardziej poprawna, co więcej, w mowie scenicznej jest jedyną dopuszczalną wersją i generalnie wszyscy powinni tak mówić.


----------



## kknd

Nie jest to maniera, a poprawna wymowa tego typu wyrazów: oprócz _banku_, _banknotu_ dochodzą również takie wyrazy jak _punkt_, _tangens_ itp. Wszystkie te wyrazy wymawia się przez [ŋ], wymowa przez [n] byłaby tu rażąca i jako taka uważana jest za hiperpoprawną (a więc nieprawidłową).


----------



## BezierCurve

Dla mnie [bank] brzmi trochę nienaturalnie, chyba, że ktoś wymawia to słowo ze szczególną emfazą.


----------



## majlo

Mcibor, ja się nie chce upierac, bo mam na myśli - i chyba inni też - polską fonetykę, a nie niemiecką.


----------



## mcibor

Też Cię lubię majlo, ale wyraźnie napisałeś:


majlo said:


> ...żebym kiedykolwiek *słyszał* słowo bank wymówione /bank/



To Ci napisałem przypadek, że byś usłyszał 

taka mała dygresja 

W Polsce faktycznie uznawana za śmieszność...
PS. Śpiewając w chórze, często wyśmiewamy się z Niemców mówiąc Zangtuz zangtuz zangtuz dominuz deuz zabaot


----------



## ryba

majlo said:


> Z tego co wiem, po angielsku mówi się [rɪŋg] albo [rɪŋ].
> 
> Ja wymawiam [riŋg], używając polskiego [r], polskiego _, dźwięku [ŋ] i zachowując końcowe [g]._
> 
> 
> 
> _Ryba, zachowanie polskiego /r/ w słowie "ring" nie jest problematyczne i właściwie to bardzo duża częśc Polaków zachowuje te nasze twarde /r/ mówiąc po angielsku. Natomiast wstawianie naszego polskiego /i/, które w angielskim zawsze brzmi jak długie /iː/ może czasami zupełnie zmienic znaczenie słowa. _
Click to expand...

_Stary, ale ja to wymawiam tak tylko jak mówię po polsku. 



majlo said:



A /g/ w wymowie "ring" nie ma. 


Click to expand...

W angielskim nie ma, chyba że w odmianach regionalnych jak ta z Birmingham, gdzie, z tego co czytałem swojego czasu na English Only, się wymawia. W polskim raczej jest.



JakubikF said:



			Ponadto, gdy już dostrzegłem, że w wymowie tych słów pojawia się nosowe ŋ, było to dla mnie niejako zaskoczeniem - do tej pory sądziłem, że w polskim nie ma tego dźwięku (tj. występującego zupełnie samodzielnie), że jest on raczej bardziej charakterystyczny dla języków germańskich (wiem, że istnieje w angielskim, szwedzkim, podejrzewam, że w wielu innych pokrewnych - duńskim, norweskim?).
		
Click to expand...

W hiszpańskim jest normą wymiawianie n poprzedzonego przez miękkopodniebienne /g/, /k/ i /x/ (dźwięk podobny do polskiego h) jako [ŋ].
Kojarzycie "Tengo [teŋgo] la camisa negra"?

W środowisku hispanistów taka wymowa jest dosyć popularna również w polskim (u mnie nie, ja się staram).

Jednak wymowa ŋ przed każdym dźwiękiem welarnym (miękkopodniebiennym) byłaby w polszczyźnie "oficjalnej" czymś dziwnym. Jak już wspomniałem, wymowa słonko [swoŋko] kojarzy mi się raczej ze środowiskiem wiejskim (wsch. Wlkp.) i ludźmi z niego się wywodzącymi.

Zdziwiło mnie to, co napisał kknd:



kknd said:



			Nie jest to maniera, a poprawna wymowa tego typu wyrazów: oprócz banku, banknotu dochodzą również takie wyrazy jak punkt, tangens itp. Wszystkie te wyrazy wymawia się przez [ŋ], wymowa przez [n] byłaby tu rażąca i jako taka uważana jest za hiperpoprawną (a więc nieprawidłową).
		
Click to expand...


...bo naprawdę tak jest!

Tangens i cotangens to kultyzmy, zapożyczenia z innego języka (łaciny), dziwnie by brzmiały wymawiane przez [n].

Punkt jest łatwiej wymówić przez [ŋ] i każdy (?) to tak wymawia, myślę że to dlatego że trudno jest wymówić zbitkę [nkt].

Tak sobie to tłumaczę._


----------



## majlo

ryba said:


> Stary, ale a to wymawiam tak tylko jak mówię po polsku.
> W angielskim nie ma, chyba że w odmianach regionalnych jak ta z Birmingham, gdzie, z tego co czytałem swojego czasu na English Only, się wymawia. W polskim raczej jest.



Ale ja mam tylko 23 lata. 

O co chodzi z tym "a"?

No w regionalnych odmianach to można znaleźc wiele ciekawych kwiatków.


----------



## ryba

majlo said:


> Ale ja mam tylko 23 lata.
> 
> O co chodzi z tym "a"?


Miało być "ja".

Starość nie radość.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## janek

Spytałem logopedy/fonetyka (czy raczej -czki). 

Forma poprawna: [baŋk]
Hiperkorekcja (czyli w zasadzie niepoprawnie): [bank]

Pozdrawiam!


----------

